# In Webseite einloggen/ GET, POST an PHP-Script übergeben



## Erik Zimmerman (18. Okt 2005)

Guten Abend,
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte mich auf einer Webseite mit einem Javaprogramm einlogen.
Ich habe hier im Forum schon danach gesucht, konnte mit den Ergebnissen aber nichts anfangen.
Dem PHP-Script werden beim Einloggen GET und POST übergeben.
Wie mache ich das?

MfG,
Erik


----------



## AlArenal (18. Okt 2005)

Schau dir den hier mal an:

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/httpclient/


----------



## Erik Zimmerman (18. Okt 2005)

Hab ich mir schon angesehen, kann damit aber irgendwie nichts mit anfangen. (ich bin zu blöd)
Kann mir jemand ein Code-Beispiel geben?


----------

